# $400 Speeding Ticket; please help!!



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, my friend and I were driving along US-3 North this past Sunday, on our way to church, when we got pulled over. Due to a combination of the radio and the bright sunlight, we weren't aware that there was a police cruiser under a bridge.. till we suddenly realized there was a cop waving us down IN FRONT OF US on the left lane, which we were on. It seemed like he popped out of nowhere, and we got so flustered so we got off the road further down, not knowing what was happening...
In short, he proceeded to call us "idiots" and "retards" and issued us a speeding ticket. I understand that on his part, he was most likely furious because we had almost "run him over" & didn't get off the road right away. I'm sure he didn't believe us when we told him that "we really did NOT see him before".
The speeding ticket states an "estimated" speed of 85 mph on a 55 mph zone. We are sure we were going 75 - 80, but not 85! But yes, we were over the speeding limit, and we were on the left lane..
But, the ticket is for *$400*!!! We're both students, and its quite a hefty price for us!! Do we have any chance to appeal at court? Perhaps to lower the price, or maybe the points??
However, the problem is, that this was My car, which my friend isn't registered under, and my friend is not insured, either... will this cause a problem for us?
Please help...the $400 price is making me very anxious!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah appeal it and tell the clerk that you didnt mean to nearly run over the trooper... and if you had the chance to do it again... you would have had on your blueblockers and spf 68 so you would of been able to slow down from 85-55 before he got his laser locked onto you. They will know that you were really sorry. But make sure you tell him that you were on your way to church cause he will take that into consideration too. Let me ask you this... How do you know that you were doing 75-80 if the sun was blazing in your eyes to the point where you couldnt see a trooper in the lane attempting to wave you over? I'm sure your speedometer is strategically located in front of you just as the trooper was. Hmmm... How do you think thats going to play out in court.

Seriously... I found a similar thread that should help you.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19177


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Pay the ticket,the commonwealth will put your $400 to better use than anything you could come up with.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Would you like to call you a WHAABULANCE. All things considered I would say you are lucky it is only $400. By the info you told us it looks like he only got you for the speeding. He probably could have written you up for more. He could have thrown in reck less driving and failure to pull over. BTW did you have on your seat belt?

CLICK IT OR TICKET


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

This probably isn't going to help, but have you thought about how much your insurance is going to go up?...dont worry, you'll only be affected for 6 more years


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It is DRIVERS RESPONSIBILITY to maintain control of his car, that means if you cant see the road due to glare, rain, snow, flying dog shit or whatever SLOW DOWN or PULL OVER. be goddamn thankful all you have is a ticket.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> It is DRIVERS RESPONSIBILITY to maintain control of his car, that means if you cant see the road due to glare, rain, snow, flying dog shit or whatever SLOW DOWN or PULL OVER.


You just took the words out of my mouth. Four or five years ago a guy plowed his car into a truck two houses over from me. The truck was parked on the side of the road and because it was late afternoon and the sun was directly in his eyes and couldn't see he just followed the road right into the rear left side of the truck.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you couldn't see then why the HELL WERE YOU DOING 85 MPH? Lucky you didn't hit something, or someone. If you had, I bet you'd be willling to pay 400 bucks to get out of the trouble youd be in....

You, sir, are a dolt.

A church-going dolt, but a dolt nonetheless.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

*"Do we have any chance to appeal at **court**? Perhaps to lower the price, or maybe the points??"*
Yes, anyone can appeal to the court. As far as lowering the price.. with that story, I highly doubt it. Pay up, sir.

*"However, the problem is, that this was My car, which my friend isn't registered under, and my friend is not insured, either... will this cause a problem for us?"*
I can tell you make excellent decisions... here: Friends dont let friends drive uninsured down the highway at 80mph+ and almost hit a Trooper.

*"Hi, my friend and I were driving along US-3 North this past Sunday, on our way to church, when we got pulled over. Due to a combination of the radio and the bright sunlight, we weren't aware that there was a police cruiser under a bridge.."*
What? Sunlight I understand but how does a radio impede your vision? If you weren't speeding.. this wouldn't be a problem, right?

*"I'm sure he didn't believe us when we told him that "we really did NOT see him before."*
He didn't cite you for not seeing him.. he cited for speeding. You dont have to see a cruiser to be cited. He also didn't cite you for almost hitting him, although that's pretty retarded. You were speeding, he cited.

You dont want to pay $400.. slow down. I'm sure your friend doesn't care because he is uninsured and _his_ surcharges wont go up.. _yours_ will though. If you get anything from this post.. driving uninsured.. this ticket should've been the least of your worries. You dont seem to be a complete idiot.. your friend does though, good luck.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

what else were you cited for...85 mph in a 55 mph zone is only $300.... so what other genius driving maneuver did you pull?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

NBC515 said:


> what else were you cited for...85 mph in a 55 mph zone is only $300.... so what other genius driving maneuver did you pull?


glad I am not the only one scratching my head over the V total....... hahahaa


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't forget $50 head injury surcharge. I am willing to guess neither driver or passenger had seat belts on thats $25x2...​
300.00
50.00
25.00
+ 25.00
_________
$400.00​
YAY​


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

NBC515 said:


> what else were you cited for...85 mph in a 55 mph zone is only $300.... so what other genius driving maneuver did you pull?





Sniper said:


> glad I am not the only one scratching my head over the V total....... hahahaa


Come on guys.... $100 for being an a$$hole in the day time! I thought that was a given!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dont speed on MY highway you fucking idiot


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you really were a college student then you'd throw a keg party and raise the money for the fines.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

94c said:


> If you really were a college student then you'd throw a keg party and raise the money for the fines.


aint dat da truf


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

30 over isn't 300 plus the head injury surcharge........ its a straight 300. my money says the other hundred is for 89/4A....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would count the head injury charge as part of the grand total if I were to get a ticket. Maybe thats what this fella did... Then again now that i think of it I doubt it


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

*TIP:* To reduce sunlight/glare, invest on a pair of BluBlocker sunglasses.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Make sure you appeal it TWICE. Go before the judge and tell your story. $$$$


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Sniper said:


> 30 over isn't 300 plus the head injury surcharge........ its a straight 300. my money says the other hundred is for 89/4A....


I say, 90/16 + 90/13A X2


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for replying...

Just to clear things up, I didn't mean to use the "bright sunshine" as an excuse for our speeding - I just wanted to explain how we were unable to spot the cruiser and the officer until he was close by. ANd the whole suddenness of it, caused us to act slowly, so we pulled over further down the lane. I know we're guilty, I just wanted some professional advice.

I'm afraid no one was able to help me understand the $400 fee. If 30 over the limit is $300, do you think my ticket was excessive? We both had our seatbelts on. Can someone please explain what "head injury" means?

I guess what I'm asking is... is it worth it to go to court to appeal? I heard that we would need a good lawyer to make a case (since we are guilty), however, that may lead to $1000+. Further, there is the issue of points at hand. The officer did not write down the number of points we would receive... does anyone know approximately how many we would probably get? As stated before, my friend (the driver) is not insured and it was my car (registered under my father) - will we be penalized for this?

Thank you once again & I can assure all of you officers that we have definately learned our lesson.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Your friend is covered under your insurence; unless he's a household member.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Speeding in a construction zone = double the monetary fine. I'm guessing that if Route 3 is still considered a construction zone that the ticket was written for 75 in a 55 then it would be 20 over, doubled, which would equal the $400 fine.

Either man up and pay it, or appeal it. If you lie during the appeal, don't expect any leniency.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

jkim said:


> Hi, my friend and I were driving along US-3 North this past Sunday, on our way to church,


Nice touch. Divine intervention, bub.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Nice touch. Divine intervention, bub.


As stated, I asked for *professional advice*.

You obviously don't have any to give, so please refrain from the UNNECESSARY & RUDE remarks, bub.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

jkim said:


> Thank you everyone for replying...
> 
> Can someone please explain what "head injury" means?
> 
> .


Thats usually what someone says when you extricate them from the vehicle after doing 85mph and they get in a collision due to solar glare and obsessive ignorance.

I also think that you and unregistered sleep together


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Well look on the bright side it could have been worse....

You could have ran over the Trooper and killed him, got scared drove away, someone got your plate, your on the run for leaving the scene of a MVA homicide, Cops looking for you everywhere, you and your friend hide in the mountains, it gets cold so you have to snuggle up naked together, loose your clothes, get attacked by wild dogs, flee to Mexico, get arrested in Mexico, Sit in a Mexican jail for a year getting a fat burito up your ass, then have Dog the bounty hunter come down there and kidnap you, then his wife with her huge watermelon tits pop your head like a zit. During your transport back to Mass. for trial you escape from Dog and his fire extinguisher size OC carring posse and finally to finish it all off you end up in back in Mass. where you pull out of your pocket what looked like a weapon and are shot 87 times....in the ball sack. Now you have no balls, and an asshole large enough to park an Amtrack train in it, and you are sitting in Superior court with you family on one side and every cop that could fit into the court room on the other. Lastly, you are sentenced to State Prison and the inmates call you Lilly and the CO's just beat the hell out of you everytime they see you.


Now how do you feel about just paying a $400 ticket.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_As stated, I asked for *professional advice*._

Oh thats right professional advise... You have 20 days to pay or appeal the citation the instructions are on the back, you will be going to ________district court for an appeal.

Thats my usual speech to violators.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Unregistered

Posts: n/a -- Threads:

*Re: $400 Speeding Ticket; please help!!* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *jkim*
_Hi, my friend and I were driving along US-3 North this past Sunday, on our way to church, _

Nice touch. Divine intervention, bub.

*Hey Unregistered hes right if you can't register keep your 2cents to yourself*
*________________________________*

*By the way jkim just because im a smart ass doesnt mean im an asshole. You guyes just need to pay more better attention and slow your ass down when you can't see. Use some common sense, and thats not a class you can take in College. *


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

209 said:


> Thats my usual speech to violators.


The "20 day appeal" one right? Because if you meant the mexican/dog/burrito/Prison one then... :s


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

Well if you did the speed limit of 55 then you wouldn't have to worry about a $400.00 ticket. Slow down dumb ass.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> The "20 day appeal" one right? Because if you meant the mexican/dog/burrito/Prison one then... :s


:mrgreen: Yeah, that was a bit long winded. I had fun though. lol


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> I know we're guilty, I just wanted some professional advice.


The officer already gave you professional advice. Plus, he gave you a reminder of *almost* how bad it can get if you don't pay attention to the "rules of the road."

Obviously you must have been told somewhere by someone that if you exceed the speed limit, bad things can happen (parents, teachers, driver's ed instructors, license exam, etc.) You chose not to listen. Maybe this time you will.

STOP WHINING.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Probably the good old "Fail to Keep Right when available" violation, 100 beans.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

jkim said:


> Can someone please explain what "head injury" means?


*DEFINITION*

*Head injury *refers to any damage to the scalp, skull, or brain. There are two general categories of head injuries: closed and penetrating. A closed head injury is one in which the skull is not broken open. For example, a boxer who receives a blow to the head may experience brain damage even though the skull is not damaged. This is a closed head injury. In a penetrating injury, the skull is broken open. For example, a bullet wound to the brain causes damage to the skull as well as to the brain. It is classified as a penetrating head injury. Both closed and penetrating head injuries can cause damage that ranges from mild to very serious. In the most severe cases, head injury can result in death.

*CAUSES AND SYMPTOMS*

The most common causes of head injuries are *traffic accidents*, sports injuries, falls, workplace accidents, assaults, and bullet wounds. The head may be damaged both from direct physical injury to the brain and from secondary factors. Secondary factors include lack of oxygen, swelling of the brain, and loss of blood flow to the brain. Both closed and penetrating head injuries can cause tearing of nerve tissue and widespread bleeding or a blood clot in the brain. Swelling may cause the brain to push against the skull, blocking the flow of blood and oxygen to the brain.
Trauma (sudden shock) to the head can cause a concussion (pronounced kun-KUH-shen). A concussion often causes loss of consciousness without visible damage to the skull. In addition to loss of consciousness, initial symptoms of brain injury include:

Memory loss and confusion
Vomiting
Dizziness
Partial paralysis or numbness
Shock
Anxiety
 After a head injury, a person may experience a period when his or her brain does not function normally. The person may become confused, have partial memory loss, and lose the ability to learn normally. Other people experience amnesia (memory loss) that may last for a few weeks, months, or even years. As the patient recovers from the head injury, memory normally returns slowly.
A less common aftereffect of head injury is epilepsy (see epilepsy entry). Epilepsy is a seizure disorder characterized by shaking and loss of control over one's muscles. Epilepsy occurs as a result of 2 to 5 percent of all head injuries.


----------



## robclouse (Jul 9, 2006)

does google list this forum under the search terms "i got a ticket for being a jackass and want to tell my ridiculous story to a bunch of cops in hopes of gaining their sympathy, but who really just dont care and will mock me"

maybe those terms were too specific...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

209 said:


> Well look on the bright side it could have been worse....
> 
> You could have ran over the Trooper and killed him, got scared drove away, someone got your plate, your on the run for leaving the scene of a MVA homicide, Cops looking for you everywhere, you and your friend hide in the mountains, it gets cold so you have to snuggle up naked together, loose your clothes, get attacked by wild dogs, flee to Mexico, get arrested in Mexico, Sit in a Mexican jail for a year getting a fat burito up your ass, then have Dog the bounty hunter come down there and kidnap you, then his wife with her huge watermelon tits pop your head like a zit. During your transport back to Mass. for trial you escape from Dog and his fire extinguisher size OC carring posse and finally to finish it all off you end up in back in Mass. where you pull out of your pocket what looked like a weapon and are shot 87 times....in the ball sack. Now you have no balls, and an asshole large enough to park an Amtrack train in it, and you are sitting in Superior court with you family on one side and every cop that could fit into the court room on the other. Lastly, you are sentenced to State Prison and the inmates call you Lilly and the CO's just beat the hell out of you everytime they see you.
> 
> Now how do you feel about just paying a $400 ticket.


:BNANA: :L: :BNANA:

Dude, that was over-the-top...but warranted!

*jkim*, the "head injury" portion of the fine is to help defray the medical expenses of citizens who 'sass' the cop, the result of which is the requisite "wood shampoo"...

Statements that may result in "head injury":

"...Do you know who I am?"

"...I pay your salary..."

"...why aren't you out catching criminals?"

"...I was going with the flow of traffic..."

"...I was on my way to church..."

or the ever popular

"...f..k you whoreson pig...%$#@**& a$$hole..."
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

AHHHHH I love it.

When they say do you know who I am.

I say, Ya your the guy that was doing 65mph in a 45mph zone,License and registration please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

209 said:


> Unregistered
> 
> *Hey Unregistered hes right if you can't register keep your 2cents to *


209,
Shut your suck. No body cares what you have to say....and go back to College.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Mikey682 said:


> Probably the good old "Fail to Keep Right when available" violation, 100 beans.


One of my personal favorites...90/17 and 89/4B combo platter...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

<<I also think that you and unregistered sleep together>>

Another one from Mongo that made me laugh,


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

jkim said:


> I just wanted some professional advice.


I agree, you should get some professional advice so he it comes based on another of your statements



> I know we're guilty


So shut up and pay the ticket!!!

Of course that's just my opinion


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Quote:
_Originally Posted by *209*_
_Unregistered

*Hey Unregistered hes right if you can't register keep your 2cents to *_

_209,
Shut your suck. No body cares what you have to say....and go back to College._

I have a degree you stupid assclown... and Im a Police Officer. Your just a Troll. And who says "shut your suck" your a retard, sound like a high school drop out to me.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> Shut your suck.


Click here: http://rmitz.org/AYB3.swf


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

Sometimes you just do STUPID things..

Speeding was one of them.

(Unfortunately, you made another stupid mistake by coming to a police forum asking advice from people who pull speeders like you over every day.)
Bye.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Pay the ticket and be lucky you still have your license and he did not put in an IMMEDIATE THREAT FORM. Sure you can appeal it but from what you are telling us I personally don't think you stand a chance,,, Besides I'm sure he would LOVE the overtime by going to court.


----------



## Auxguy2405 (Oct 4, 2006)

If your friend was driving regardless of if he was insured on not the points will be attached to his license, So when he does Insure a car it will cost him a pretty penny. Chalk it up as a learning expierence and make wiser descions and be thankful it is a citation and not vehicular homicide.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Appeal the ticket. Worst case is that you have to pay the entire ticket. Best case is that it gets dismissed. Somewhere in the middle is better than paying the whole thing. Plus if you apeal it TWICE, like it says above, the Trooper will get some overtime that I am sure he will appreciate. I had an appeal today...went to court, had my say, I got paid, and he had to pay!!! HA HA!!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Four hours, baybeeee! Much obliged, citizen. Pizza and buffalo (real BW, not New England-Boiled-Supper-Style" wings) wings for supper, anyone? Okay, with salad to keep the females happy...

four hours...that's a lotta salad/pizza/wings...

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## robclouse (Jul 9, 2006)

boiled buffalo wings?!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

robclouse said:


> boiled buffalo wings?!


Buffalos have wings?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not really boiled...NE "Buffalo Wings" just taste that way...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Appeal the ticket to at least stall making the payment.....You don't show up, then it defaults and you pay anyways, but at least you gained a little extra time out of it. If you show up, give your sob stroy, and the clerk usually knocks it down a bit. If you're really tight on cash, request a 2nd appeal, pay the 20 dollars appeal fee, and get the hearing pushed out another month, in which case if you default by not showing up you have gained alot of time to come up with the money. 

If you do show up, it is in my opinion that if you give a descent sob story, judges tend to be a bit more lenient(spelling?)........

Take it from me, the Trial court is backed up as it is, appeal it a couple of times and that will give you plenty of money to make the payment, the clerk/jduge could careless whether you show up or not, they have an endless list of Non-criminal citation appeals to hear.....

***Also if you show up, to whichever appeals process, the clerk/judge has the ability to extend the amount of time you have to pay the fine....all you gotta do is ask.....


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

You were on your way to church? lol. I haven't heard that one in months.


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

maybe we should just get rid of the sun, if it wasn't for the sun all these good people would be breaking less laws. I am pretty sure that 85 in a 55 equals 30mph over the limit totaling $300 for speeding, are we leaving another charge out???? lets be honest here!


----------

